# Ubuntu Compatibility?



## py3ak (Dec 27, 2008)

Is there any way to check if Ubuntu is compatible with specific hardware before you buy it? I am looking at buying a desktop computer as cheaply as possible, and custom-building my own seems like a good way to go. Of course that means that I want all free software, but I want to be sure it's going to run on what I get. Hence the question.


----------



## gene_mingo (Dec 27, 2008)

try here

Ubuntu

-----Added 12/27/2008 at 07:08:24 EST-----

and here

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/


----------



## discipulo (Dec 27, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Is there any way to check if Ubuntu is compatible with specific hardware before you buy it? I am looking at buying a desktop computer as cheaply as possible, and custom-building my own seems like a good way to go. Of course that means that I want all free software, but I want to be sure it's going to run on what I get. Hence the question.



I am glad you found some help, when I read your post

my only idea is that you needed to work with a kind of tribal language

and I was going to ask you if UMBUTU meant you were on a Wycliffe assignment


----------



## py3ak (Dec 27, 2008)

No, sadly my knowledge of tribal language's is limited to a little reading about the Piraha tribe in Brazil.


----------



## kamaujackson811 (Jan 3, 2009)

py3ak said:


> Is there any way to check if Ubuntu is compatible with specific hardware before you buy it? I am looking at buying a desktop computer as cheaply as possible, and custom-building my own seems like a good way to go. Of course that means that I want all free software, but I want to be sure it's going to run on what I get. Hence the question.



I actually installed Ubuntu onto my PS3....so if that is ever a concern for you, it works great!!!


----------

